# Any Volunteers in the house?



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I was going to volunteer at our local shelter the other weekend and I found out they were going to be neutering the dogs and they needed help. I asked them if their would be much blood involved and they said, yes a little bit. :frown: Looks like I will have to wait for another weekend.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh sad, I'd love to help with that! In fact, I really need to get on that, they have openings in the vet clinic at your Humane Society for volunteers to assist. Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I would do more harm than good. I get a little bit weezy at the site of blood. I would probably pass out 


rannmiller said:


> Oh sad, I'd love to help with that! In fact, I really need to get on that, they have openings in the vet clinic at your Humane Society for volunteers to assist. Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

We volunteer with a rescue here in Arizona. We do home visits to see if the house is "doggie friendly", shuttle dogs to and from vet appointments, help with fund raisers, etc. We were fostering dogs too (one at a time), but our Mac decided he didn't want to help with that anymore, so we had to stop. He was getting jealous of the other dogs, no matter what efforts we made to make him feel special. 

Best part - no blood! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

TippysMom --- I had the same problem when I was fostering Labs for Lab Rescue. Both of my dogs didn't like sharing their home with a third. In total I fostered 24 Labs and Lab Mixes over 2 years. I'd love to be able to foster again in the future -- it's very rewarding.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

LabbieMama - it was very rewarding. We only did it for about 3 months - had 3 terrier mixes and a poodle mix...they rescue primarily Spaniels, but won't turn away other dogs if there's room. 

Someday we'll try again - might be after he's gone - and that could be 13 years or so (I HOPE!).


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I foster for the shelter and help with SNAP the spay/neuter assistance progam.

I take in the sick and/or orphan kittens, the little ones who need extra TLC, make them healthy and strong enough to be put up for adoption. I love giving hope to the kittens some think are hopeless.


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

I volunteer and foster for the Las Vegas Valley Humane Society. I have had almost 150 fosters. I guess I have been fostering for a little over 2 years.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow TurnerPack! That's so wonderful!! Those lucky dogs! :smile:


----------



## assortedagility (Aug 15, 2008)

I used to volunteer regularly with the local humane society. Spent over 100 hours in teh first six months, and have done more than I can even count now. I've moved on to transporting and helping dogs get out of kill shelters and into the safe hands of rescues.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't volunteer at the shelter itself, but I help with mobile adoptions. And I volunteer each year at the festival sponsered by the shelter. One of my dogs was adopted from a no-kill shelter.:smile:


----------

